# Excel Wennfunktion



## Robium (17. Januar 2013)

Heyho  folgendes szenario... wir haben eine tabelle

    A            B    C        .....              Z    AA
1 name1   24   M                           M:   3
2 name2   43   M                           W:  2
3 name3   19   W
4 name3   30   M
5 name4   27   W

und es soll folgendes geschehen. 

Immer wenn in einer Zeile unter C ein M steht soll dies bei der Zeile AA summiert werden d.h in diesem fall 3mal M.. ich hoffe ich konnte es einigermaßen erläutern. Ich bekomme es nur hin das der mir nur eine 1 hinschreibt.

Meine Formel  =Wenn(C2:C500;1;0)  ich weiß ich sag ihm dann soll da eine eins stehen ich weiß aber nicht (habs auch nicht gefunden wie ich es hinbekomm das er das summiert.)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Robium


----------



## Yaslaw (17. Januar 2013)

Ame einfachsten eine Hilfspalte

```
ZZ2 = WENN(C2="M";1;0)
```
Dann kannst du einfach noch eine Summe über die Spalte ZZ ziehen und du weisst wieviele M es sind

Nachtrag:
Es gibt auch COUNTIF(). Keine Ahnung wie das Spielzeug im deutschen heisst

```
=COUNTIF(C2:C500;"M")
```


----------



## Robium (17. Januar 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe  
Ich habe es mit COUNTIF(C2:C500;"M") getestet aber der zeigt nur "#WERT?" an...


----------



## Yaslaw (17. Januar 2013)

Kurz das Wort COUNTIF auf Google gesucht.
ZÄHLENWENN() heisst das Ding auf deutsch
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/500972/de

Den Typen der eingeführt hat dass im deutschen Excel die Befehle auf Deutsch sind sollte man Vierteilen. Bei den Deutschen Befehlen sträuben sich jedem Informatiker die Haare zu Berge und wenn er keine hat, so wird er welche bekommt! Jawohl.


----------



## Robium (17. Januar 2013)

achso das wusste ich garnicht, ich dachte das geht auch mit dem Englischen  danke für deine Hilfe klappt super


----------



## analogbernd (18. Januar 2013)

Yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> Den Typen der eingeführt hat dass im deutschen Excel die Befehle auf Deutsch sind sollte man Vierteilen. Bei den Deutschen Befehlen sträuben sich jedem Informatiker die Haare zu Berge und wenn er keine hat, so wird er welche bekommt! Jawohl.



Vermutlich macht es aber gerade deswegen Office so erfolgreich. Eben weil es auch keine Informatiker (manchmal nur halbwegs) bedienen können.


----------



## Robium (18. Januar 2013)

Yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> Den Typen der eingeführt hat dass im deutschen Excel die Befehle auf Deutsch sind sollte man Vierteilen. Bei den Deutschen Befehlen sträuben sich jedem Informatiker die Haare zu Berge und wenn er keine hat, so wird er welche bekommt! Jawohl.





benutzername hat gesagt.:


> Vermutlich macht es aber gerade deswegen Office so erfolgreich. Eben weil es auch keine Informatiker (manchmal nur halbwegs) bedienen können.



Da habt ihr definitiv beide recht. Eine frage im Anschluss hab ich noch hat auch damit zutun. Das Ergebnis des Countif also in dem Beispiel die Spalte AA (weil dort der Befehl drin steht und dort der Wert angezeigt wird). Wie lasse ich mir diesen Wert in einer anderen Tabelle anzeigen? 
Ich weiss ehrlichgesagt nichtmal wonach ich suchen soll...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Robium


----------

